# Weather in Catskills for This weekend april 9and 10



## ScottySkis (Apr 5, 2011)

NOaa saying some rain for the Catskills in NY this Weekend, i was wondering if Winnchill or anyone might know how much rain for Saturday before i start thinking of booking a trip on the bus cause my car don't want to drive in the mountains any more


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 5, 2011)

Scotty said:


> NOaa saying some rain for the Catskills in NY this Weekend,



I saw that, very sad.  I was hoping to jump on the $25 Hunter tix and get one last day of skiing in before switching to golf.


----------



## WinnChill (Apr 5, 2011)

Scotty said:


> NOaa saying some rain for the Catskills in NY this Weekend, i was wondering if Winnchill or anyone might know how much rain for Saturday before i start thinking of booking a trip on the bus cause my car don't want to drive in the mountains any more



Not much Scotty.  These disturbances (Fri, Sat nite, a bit Sunday) are pushing into a ridge of high pressure over the region so they'll be weakening as they arrive.  Friday's batch of light rain/scattered showers barely skim by NY....another weak batch of scattered rain showers around Saturday night or so.  Again, we're not expecting washouts per se but mainly lighter batches of showery precip.  Snow levels get pretty high by Saturday to rule out snow showers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you Winn I appreciate your forecasting so much


----------



## k123 (Apr 5, 2011)

It shouldn't be bad at all. weather.com is saying few showers on saturday (30%) and cloudy on sunday (20% chance precip.).


----------



## abc (Apr 5, 2011)

So looks like a good potential for some corn harvesting, finally?


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

abc said:


> So looks like a good potential for some corn harvesting, finally?



We've been harvesting corn for the last few weeks...  Where've you been?

As far as the weather goes...  Like I always say - "spring is not to be trusted"

I thin the weekend will be fine...


----------



## 180 (Apr 6, 2011)

Weather is looking good right now.


----------



## Mapnut (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I thin the weekend will be fine...



Freudian slip?


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Mapnut said:


> Freudian slip?



no... the Catskill areas have a shtiload of snow right now...  it's crazy...


----------



## abc (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> We've been harvesting corn for the last few weeks...  Where've you been?


Harvesting fluffy powder up north.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

abc said:


> Harvesting fluffy powder up north.



yeah... saw that..  great for you guys!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> no... the Catskill areas have a shtiload of snow right now...  it's crazy...



More corn and soft melt than ice?


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> More corn and soft melt than ice?



You know that depends on sun exposure and temps right?


----------



## abc (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> yeah... saw that..  great for you guys!


I'm actually a flatlander. But I figured given the very good base in the Cats, I still have time to corn harvest in the next couple weeks. So powder harvest up north while it was still going and come home to corn harvest afterward. 

Having my cake and eat it too!


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

abc said:


> I'm actually a flatlander. But I figured given the very good base in the Cats, I still have time to corn harvest in the next couple weeks. So powder harvest up north while it was still going and come home to corn harvest afterward.
> 
> Having my cake and eat it too!



Real corn harvest starts after the hills close..  Skin up - place to yourself... Sunny day... Friends... Beers...  mmmmm.... Spring..


----------



## 2sons (Apr 6, 2011)

Plattekill facebook fan weekend- 10 dollar tickets. Coverage on the web cam looks pretty decent.
Baseball and Soccer for my boys ALL weekend.:sad:


----------



## k123 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Winn, do you think the rain is going to hold off until tomorrow night, or will it start in the afternoon?


----------



## WinnChill (Apr 9, 2011)

k123 said:


> Hey Winn, do you think the rain is going to hold off until tomorrow night, or will it start in the afternoon?



Not til evening/overnight and it'll be just off to the north/northwest too so you should be alright.  Enjoy!


----------



## k123 (Apr 9, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Not til evening/overnight and it'll be just off to the north/northwest too so you should be alright.  Enjoy!



Thank you very much that is what I was hoping 8)


----------

